
Cloudflare turns on AMP URLs without the /amp/ - Brajeshwar
https://info.cloudflare.com/index.php/email/emailWebview
======
sp332
This URL doesn't work. Test it in a private window to see.

~~~
JohnFen
Based on the title, I assume that it's talking about AMP Real URLs:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-amp-real-
url/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-amp-real-url/)

...which, personally, I think is a Bad Thing because it essentially is making
the browser lie to you. Also, I think (but I'm not certain) that it would make
it more difficult to spot and avoid AMP pages.

